# what is this problem? many errors about hard disk

## SteveYin

today my server shows many error's in dmesg.

```

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor]

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

        05 f3 49 05 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 05 f3 49 05 00 00 08 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 99830021

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2048

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2049

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2050

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2051

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2052

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2053

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2054

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2055

ata1: EH complete

SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs), uses transition SIDs

type=1400 audit(1284021846.172:16): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=6234 comm="udevd" name="root" dev=tmpfs ino=3783 scontext=system_u:system_r:udev_t tcontext=system_u:object_r:device_t tclass=lnk_file

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:c5:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:c5:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:c5:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:c5:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:c5:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:c5:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor]

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

        04 e9 02 c6 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 04 e9 02 c5 00 00 08 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 82379462

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156609

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156610

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156611

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156612

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156613

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156614

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156615

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/05:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 2560 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/05:08:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 2560 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/05:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 2560 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/05:08:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 2560 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/05:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 2560 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/05:08:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 2560 in

         res 41/40:00:c6:02:e9/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor]

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

        04 e9 02 c6 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 04 e9 02 c6 00 00 05 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 82379462

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156609

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156610

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156611

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156612

Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 41156613

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x2 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/3f:08:a6:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 32256 in

         res 41/40:00:d5:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/3f:00:a6:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 32256 in

         res 41/40:00:d5:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x2 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/3f:08:a6:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 32256 in

         res 41/40:00:d5:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/3f:00:a6:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 32256 in

         res 41/40:00:d5:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x6 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/3f:08:a6:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 32256 in

         res 41/40:00:d5:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/3f:08:a6:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 32256 in

         res 41/40:00:d5:41:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor]

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

        05 f3 41 d5 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 05 f3 41 a6 00 00 3f 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 99828181

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 208

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 209

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 210

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 211

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 212

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 213

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 214

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 215

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 216

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 217

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/01:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 512 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x5 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/01:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 512 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/01:08:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 512 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/01:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 512 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/01:08:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 512 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/01:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 512 in

         res 41/40:00:05:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor]

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

        05 f3 49 05 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 05 f3 49 05 00 00 01 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 99830021

quiet_error: 6 callbacks suppressed

Buffer I/O error on device sda6, logical block 2048

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/07:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 3584 in

         res 41/40:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/07:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 3584 in

         res 41/01:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x401 (device error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: NCQ disabled due to excessive errors

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

ata1.00: cmd 60/07:08:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 3584 in

         res 41/01:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x401 (device error) <F>

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:07:06:49:f3/00:00:00:00:00/e5 tag 0 dma 3584 in

         res 51/01:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/e5 Emask 0x1 (device error)

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:07:06:49:f3/00:00:00:00:00/e5 tag 0 dma 3584 in

         res 51/01:00:06:49:f3/00:00:05:00:00/e5 Emask 0x1 (device error)

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor]

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 03 13 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

        05 f3 49 06 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x13 ASCQ=0x0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 05 f3 49 06 00 00 07 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 99830022

```

what is this problem? what might be the cause? is the harddisk damaged???

----------

## avx

There are quite a lot of i/o errors in that log. You should check the s.m.a.r.t.-status!

----------

